# Boot Fitters



## dlague (Nov 14, 2015)

My sister has a son that wears a size 15 shoe and they are having troubles finding boots that fit well.  Perfect candidate for a boot fitter.  She lives in the Manchester NH area.  Does anyone know where to go?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## bigbog (Nov 14, 2015)

Here are two...off top of my head.
Paul Richelson is one fellow(Pedorthist/bootfitter) in Lincoln: http://www.myfeetfirst.com/#!__about-us
GMOL people are now situated out at Bromley(VT):  http://www.gmolfoot.com/
*Some of the guys who head up from either NH or MA have named others in the past....

Looking at the basic size chart on evo....sz15 = #33 shell (to start looking at..maybe)..trying on will help...until she/he knows his foot shape/volume.  *May have to order(at top of size list)...y/n?
For example: Looks like Atomics end at #31 shell.
 Atomic Hawx 120 #31(their largest Hawx shell) = 14-14.5(shoe).  So punches/stretches will certainly provide the room..(as that boot can be blown quite a bit), using a (medium last)Hawx 120 as example. I would hazard a guess that their Magnas and Live Fits(wider lasts) could surely fit...
Guess there are a few brands that (might still) go to #33 and #34 shells...(one _might_ read on Epicski..if you can maintain your sanity with some "discussions"..LOL).


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 14, 2015)

He may buy size 15 sneakers but it is very unlikely that is the real shoe size. They will most likely fit very well into a smaller size.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 14, 2015)

Richelson is good. Pricey, but good.  He doesn't stock boots. He takes measurements of your feet and gives model recommendations for you to try.  Go buy boots, then bring them back to him for custom fitting.  At least that's how I understood his service to work for new boots.

I've used him to do some work on an existing pair of boots and was happy with the service.


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 14, 2015)

Keith at the Pro ski and Ride in Hunter!


----------



## billski (Nov 14, 2015)

I loved Richelson's.  He was the one who introduced me to the Booster strap, along with a whole lot more adjustments, foot beds and boot grinding.   FWIW, it actually made me a better skier - more control, more comfort.  When it's time for a new set of boots, I'll check him out.  He asserts his prices will be in line with what retailers sell for.

He subscribes to a service which takes measurements on all the new boots for the season.  He makes his recommendation in large part by how compatible  your feet will be with a certain set of boots.  Paul indicated that sizes vary from manufacturer to manufacturer, from season to season.  I've come to the conclusion for all but the highest level of performance, most boot brands are of similar quality and design.


----------



## yeggous (Jan 9, 2017)

Bump.

On Friday I noticed that I cracked the shell in my boots at the flex point between the middle buckles. They are 2.5 years old with about 150 days on them. I've drilled the end of the crack to keep it from spreading, but that is not a permanent solution.

I understand this is not the best time of year to suddenly need new boots. I'm considering my options for boot fitting in northeast MA or much of New Hampshire. I'm thinking about Stan and Dan's in North Conway, and I've been happy with the service from Sport Thoma in Bartlett.

Anybody have any new suggestions? I'm especially concerned with who will have sufficient stock on hand this late in the season.


----------



## john1200c (Jan 9, 2017)

Wife got Stolz recently. Pricy but will fit...


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## drjeff (Jan 12, 2017)

In all honesty, if you can find a pair of the heat molded shell Atomic's or Fischer's, check them out!!

Total game changer for me with the Atomic Hawx Ultra 130's I got about a month ago!  Basically a REVOLUTIONARY, not evolutionary leap in fitting technology where rather than the fitter having to make your foot fit into a set shaped shell, the shell is molded to fit the shape of your foot right at the beginning of the process!  The end result is really a boot that fits around your foot properly, rather than your foot having to fit inside of a stock shell


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 12, 2017)

drjeff said:


> In all honesty, if you can find a pair of the heat molded shell Atomic's or Fischer's, check them out!!
> 
> Total game changer for me with the Atomic Hawx Ultra 130's I got about a month ago!  Basically a REVOLUTIONARY, not evolutionary leap in fitting technology where rather than the fitter having to make your foot fit into a set shaped shell, the shell is molded to fit the shape of your foot right at the beginning of the process!  The end result is really a boot that fits around your foot properly, rather than your foot having to fit inside of a stock shell


Not to mention the lightest downhill boot I have ever held.
I wanted a pair of these so bad. I was just in shear agony wearing the boot, that I did not trust after molding I'd be happy. My feet have become huge fans of Cabrio style of boots instead of traditional 4 buckle boots.

Sent from my SM-G930F using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 12, 2017)

Hawkshot99 said:


> My feet have become huge fans of Cabrio style of boots instead of traditional 4 buckle boots.



an example of the cabrio style boot?


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 12, 2017)

drjeff said:


> In all honesty, if you can find a pair of the heat molded shell Atomic's or Fischer's, check them out!!
> 
> Total game changer for me with the Atomic Hawx Ultra 130's I got about a month ago!  Basically a REVOLUTIONARY, not evolutionary leap in fitting technology where rather than the fitter having to make your foot fit into a set shaped shell, the shell is molded to fit the shape of your foot right at the beginning of the process!  The end result is really a boot that fits around your foot properly, rather than your foot having to fit inside of a stock shell



Dr J, do you happen to know if the salomon X PRO series is doing the fit the same way? heat the shell & heat the liner for custom fit.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 12, 2017)

gmcunni said:


> an example of the cabrio style boot?



Dalbello Krypton - basically 3 buckle boots


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 13, 2017)

gmcunni said:


> Dr J, do you happen to know if the salomon X PRO series is doing the fit the same way? heat the shell & heat the liner for custom fit.


Yes they are.

Sent from my SM-G930F using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## yeggous (Jan 13, 2017)

I ended up buying Salomon X Max 120 from Sport Hanus in Bridgton, ME. They fit well, are customizable, and had last year's on clearance for $350. I am going to take them out at Shawnee Peak tonight to try.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 13, 2017)

yeggous said:


> I ended up buying Salomon X Max 120 from Sport Hanus in Bridgton, ME. They fit well, are customizable, and had last year's on clearance for $350. I am going to take them out at Shawnee Peak tonight to try.



i picked up the salomon xpro last season.  jury still out on my opinion of them.  got a couple days on them end of last season, they were pretty good in terms of fit.  this season first day out i was in significant pain and numbness in sole of foot.  went back to the shop and had them re-bake the shell and liner, i added a 2nd layer of sock to ensure i got a good stretch (i have a wide foot).  also got new foot beds.  next time out they felt much better.


----------



## yeggous (Jan 13, 2017)

When I tried them in the shop the footbed was a big deal. Without a bed was fine. They added an Aline bed that was brutally terrible. Switching for my custom bed was much better.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------

